# Brother In Law Was Cheated On(How would you reach out?)



## krismimo (Jan 26, 2011)

Ok, so I have been with married for a little over a year been toegther a few years before we married. I'm just now gettting close to my in laws they are good people. The thing is we found out that just before Thanksgiving, my brother in law had a bad feeling (My gut tells me that there were other things that added to his suspension) so he drove to the valley where his GF lives, he walks up tp the door and can clearly see a man with no shirt on sitting on the couch. (It looked like they were getting busy, or finished getting busy). She freaks out does not let him in the house, she kept changing her story from "You didn't see anything to she was having a get together and to top it all off she filed a police report on him. He was with this woman for three years and he wanted to marry her. She was the all church going loved god pretend to be innocent type pf person. what makes this tough his his kids and her kids got attached to the families. I feel really for him, he is a really good guy. He was divorced father raising his kids on his own. I would like to reach out to him but I don't want to upset him too much he was so sad on thanksgiving you can see it. Were not terribly close but were all getting to know each other, so how do you reach out to someone that has been through something so personal and hurtful?


----------



## Chaparral (Jul 17, 2011)

Send him to TAM?


----------



## krismimo (Jan 26, 2011)

He is not going to do all that I know that for a fact.


----------



## Chaparral (Jul 17, 2011)

krismimo said:


> He is not going to do all that I know that for a fact.


No comprende


----------



## Rob774 (Sep 27, 2010)

What's to tell him???

His GF is who he thought she was... which is a cheater. Its good that he found this out now... then AFTER they walk down the aisle. When a person is trying to show you what they are... believe them. Pat him on the back, and tell him he dodged a bullet. To marry now... after this... would be a mistake. I mean she did file a police report ON HIM! I wouldn't need any more motivation to be out!


----------



## Chaparral (Jul 17, 2011)

What did his girlfriend say?


----------



## krismimo (Jan 26, 2011)

yes rob we all agree but doesn't make it hurt any less. He is happy that he caught her but sad he walked away. She said more than one thing at first she said he was seeing things, the next was she was having a meeting.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

It should probably be you and your husband who says something to him about how badly you feel for him and that both of you are here for him.

One thing I hope he learns from this is to not bring his children into his dating life.


----------



## krismimo (Jan 26, 2011)

ele he dated her for 3 years almost four so she wasn't just someone "new"


----------



## cantbelieve (Dec 4, 2011)

Just want to give you some words of support and as someone who is going through it right now I would say the best help is to support him and be there for him, if wasn't for my in laws and my family I would have lost my sanity since this all started. Just be there for him.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

It is heartbreaking. Like any loyal spouse whose relationship ended over deception, betrayal and dishonesty it is better to be out of the relationship with someone that can so easily act so unloving. It will take time for him to grieve his feelings of loss (for what he had or thought he had), my only advice is to just be a friend to him and include him in your thoughts.


----------



## krismimo (Jan 26, 2011)

Thanks Guys! I will keep that in mind I will see him Sunday hope he is a little better spirits.


----------

